
Friendly PSA – Your Job Doesn't Need to Be Your Passion - _davebennett
https://www.bennettnotes.com/post/your-job-does-not-need-to-be-your-passion/
======
Winterflow3r
I've really enjoyed your writing! Including your past pieces on success and
achievement and how obsessed we've become with both.

